# iui homerton



## suvilotus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,
  I have been trying for baby for the past 2 years. I was referred to homerton and i had my first natural IUI. Unfortunately it failed. Now i am having my medicated IUI. I am little scared hw does it work..Please help me getting any information regarding that..

Thanks...


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, so sorry that you were unlucky with your first IUI. I think the main difference with medicated is that they can monitor you more accurately, change dosages if they need to and trigger you to ovulate exactly in time for insem. It does seem that every clinic does it slightly differently, though. If you pop over to the IUI girls ttc thread I'm sure lots of us over there will be able to help you through this, and give you some support.

Kx


----------



## MissA (May 17, 2011)

Hi Suvilotus,

I wanted to reply to you as I'm also having treatment at Homerton and wanted to share this thread with you.

First of all, I'm sorry to hear about your failed natural IUI. Unfortunately, I cannot advise much on the medicated IUI as I didn't get to try it as I had to cancel the cycle.

Here is briefly my story, I was referred to homerton in February (after over 2years and a half of TTc'ing). I decided to have a medicated IUI for my first cycle, so I was given injection for 7 days. Unfortunately on my 2nd Scan (day 10) the doctor found multiple follicle (about 6 or , so she decided to abandon the cycle due to high risk in multiple pregnancies. The following cycle (on day 3 scan) she found a couple of cysts left from the previous multi follicle..etc so she again decided to cancel the cycle and wait for the next AF. I cried so much that day and I blamed the injections as they made me lose 2 cycles!! 
Thank god I found out this week that the cysts disappeared and I am good to go ahead with a new cycle, and decided to have a natural IUI attempt and see what happens!!!
I hope I am not putting you off the medicated IUI but in my case it ruined and messed up my whole body system as I was giving a high dose. The doc agreed to do a natural one for now and if it fails then she can decide on the dose of the injections for the next cycle.


So, at what stage are you now? have you already had your IUI?
I wish you all the best, and let's keep each other updated on our progress ;-)

Take care....


----------



## Evah (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,

I'm at the homerton too..

I just had a medicated cycle cancelled due to slow response. I was on 75iu of Gonal F for 15 days and not much was happening so they cancelled. I should be starting again at next AF with a different kind of plan, maybe the dose will be upped, not sure yet.

It's different to everyones own situation as they don't give more then 75iu just in case you over stimulate and that dose on its own is just not enough to get things moving. It's a weird vicious cycle.. Good Luck xx


----------

